
Nuitka: A Python compiler - pyedpiper
http://nuitka.net/
======
celias
Talk Python has a podcast with an interview of the Nuitka developer
[https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/172/nuitka-a-full-
python...](https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/172/nuitka-a-full-python-
compiler)

------
krylon
Wow, this is really something! Too early to tell how this will go, but I
really hope this thing takes off!

~~~
nerdponx
It's actually been around for quite a while, just not getting attention.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15354613)

------
thisgoodlife
The last time I checked, it didn't support Django. Migrations didn't work.
Don't know whether it works or not now.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
It currently _claims_ to have 100% support of most modern versions of Python
(and they're working on 3.7). That would _suggest_ that it used to not work
and now does, but I haven't tried.

